# Cicha i wydajnejsza karta graficzna od GT9600

## soban_

W zwiazku z 15 maja (wychodzi cukierkowe diablo3! d-:) chcialem kupic sobie nowa karte graficzna. Do tej pory w swoim PC mialem GT9600 - ze zmienionym radiatorem, tak aby byla mega cicha. 

Ogolnie to calego PC mam tak wyciszonego ze nie wiadomo kiedy jest wlaczony, to najbardziej chcialem zawsze osiagnac bez zbednego "choinkowania" itp. Jednak ostatnio zauwazylem, ze grafika zaczyna sie psuc przy wiekszym obciazeniu - zawieszac. Stwierdzilem, ze nie oplaca mi sie jej naprwaiac i kupie sobie nowa, lepsze, wydajniejsza. Jest jednak pare warunkow.  Czyli:

1) wydajniejsza od gt9600

2) cicha (ewentualnie radiator/radiatory, wiatraki ktore to spowoduja i nie bedzie sie przegrzewac za mocno)

3) nvidia

4) kwota =< 400zl za calosc

Wszelkiego rodzaju porady mile widziane. Czy mozecie cos polecic + komponety do dokupienia (radiatory) aby osiagnac wieksza wydajnosc i uzyskac blogoslawiona cisze? Zalezy mi tez zeby to bylo z rodziny nvidi - do ATI nie mam juz zaufania pod linuchem.

----------

## rehsarc

niedawno wymienialem karte graficzna wlasnie na 9600gt ktora wybralem ze wzgledu na atrakcyjna cene.

Jesli chodzi o Twoj wybor to polecam GTS 450 bardzo cicho pracuje. 3x wiecej jednostek cieniujacych, DDR5, 40nm i tylko nieznacznie wieksze TDP..

cena spokojnie do 400zl, w tym przedziale cenowym z nvidia bedzie ciezko cos lepszego znalesc  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## lazy_bum

Warto w pierwszej kolejności wyczyścić obecne chłodzenie. Takie objawy to zazwyczaj kwestia nazbierania syfu w radiatorze, który blokuje swobodny przepływ powietrza.

----------

## soban_

@rehsarc - GTS 450 zakupie, jednak chwilowo wstrzymalem sie bo karta ozyla.

lazy_bum - takie podstawowe rzeczy robilem + wymiana pasty, radiatory nawet sam wymienialem poniewaz gt9600 za glosno chodzila (calkowita wymiana chlodzenia + wiatrakow na megaciche).

Wszystko postawilem na jedna "karte", pomyslalem sobie ze skoro juz ona sie psuje, to zaryzykuje technika z piekarnikiem. Tak jak pisalem na jednej z moich wypowiedzi, dosyc sceptycznie podchodze do takich metod. Jednak bedac zdesperowanym wsadzilem karte do piekarnika (zdejmujac wczesniej srebrna paste z niej i wszystkie radiatory). Technika do gory kopytami na sreberku, piekarnik wczesniej rozgrzalem w 5 minut z termoobiegiem do 170'C - wsadzilem karte na 15 minut. Nastepnie wylaczylem temperature zostawiajac termoobieg i uchylajac lekko drzwiczki od piekarnika. Okazalo sie ku mojemu duzemu zaskoczeniu ze to pomoglo, na jak dlugo to nie wiem. Technike wykonalem tez na lapku z ktorym mialem taki sam problem - DELL M1530 i rowniez pomoglo - na jak dlugo? - Tez nie wiem. Jednak technika okazuje sie skuteczna. Jesli karta znowu zacznie zawodzic, wymienie ja, a lapka oddam do naprawy, jednak jak na razie wszystko dziala poprawnie (-: gdyby cos sie zmienilo czekam na dalsze propozycje kart.

----------

